# Best Knife Profile



## karloevaristo (Jul 11, 2011)

Which knife you think has the best shape/profile?

State your cutting style.... Push cut, rocking, etc.

type of knife... gyuto? suji? etc...

Karlo


----------



## oivind_dahle (Jul 11, 2011)

Petty: carter
Gyuto: shigefusa


----------



## chazmtb (Jul 11, 2011)

This is so subjective, that you will find one or two answers from every member.

For me, I like the profile, geometry and steel of the Ichimonji Matsuhide TKC for a 270 gyuto. But that's just me. I usually push cut with very little rocking unless mincing garlic or herbs.

As for suji, something thin with great steel like the TKC/Carbonext steel would be my preference.


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Jul 11, 2011)

Like a few, but favorite are Shigefusa and Masamoto.


----------



## riverie (Jul 11, 2011)

masamoto and nenox for me.


----------



## stevenStefano (Jul 11, 2011)

I do quite a lot of rock chopping so I like a slightly rounder gyuto profile. The Hattori FH profile is perfect for me. I'm on the lookout for more knives with this profile and I'm gonna try a Watanabe next


----------



## Aphex (Jul 11, 2011)

Masamoto for me


----------



## mr drinky (Jul 11, 2011)

I must say that that Masamoto profile looks great. Not that I need the temptation, but where are these honyaki ones sold. CKTG doesn't have them in. Is there another vendor? 

k.


----------



## Aphex (Jul 11, 2011)

mr drinky said:


> I must say that that Masamoto profile looks great. Not that I need the temptation, but where are these honyaki ones sold. CKTG doesn't have them in. Is there another vendor?
> 
> k.


 
The only other place i know of the to get hold of one is to ask Koki of japanesechefsknife to order you one.


----------



## mainaman (Jul 11, 2011)

Shigefusa and Mizuno for me.


----------



## Salty dog (Jul 11, 2011)

Aphex said:


> Masamoto for me


 
+1 easily. the same goes for the suji


----------



## stevenStefano (Jul 11, 2011)

I sort of agree with everyone in that I love the Masamoto geometry, they glide through things unlike any other knife I've used, and the very thin tip is nice, but I prefer gyutos with a more rounded profile. I actually rounded the heel of mine a little and I like it much better this way


----------



## mr drinky (Jul 11, 2011)

Interesting that you round the heel. I just tried the Addict out and did not like the rounded heal at all. I felt like it wasted the back part of the blade.

k.


----------



## obtuse (Jul 11, 2011)

Sabatier 10" Konosuke 240mm are both nice for chefs knives.
The profile of the Sab is just about perfect... the grind and thickness could be much improved upon.


----------



## Vertigo (Jul 11, 2011)

Masamoto KS.

*SO* hot.


----------



## EdipisReks (Jul 11, 2011)

i push cut, with a little forward rock (in preparation for the next push) most of the time. for Gyutos, Shig and Mizuno work the best for me (they are different, but work about equally well).


----------



## echerub (Jul 11, 2011)

I'm still a fan of my Takeda's profile. Lots of flat edge, and a tall profile that makes it easy to scoop - for a gyuto anyways  Of course, every one of his knives is slightly different, but I like the one I got!

I really don't seem to jive well with sujis, so I don't have any particular preference there.


----------



## SpikeC (Jul 11, 2011)

I like my Takeda too. I also am liking this one:


----------



## Lefty (Jul 11, 2011)

So far, for petty, Carter. For gyuto, konosuke, or Sab, but the Carters look great too.
I think my petty preference might change soon


----------



## Cadillac J (Jul 11, 2011)

270 Konosuke suji & 240 Takeda kiritsuke-gyuto


----------



## echerub (Jul 11, 2011)

Cadillac, I figured you'd cite the Takeda kiritsuke-gyuto


----------



## tychoseven (Jul 11, 2011)

I'm new to the J-knife scene but I prefer a flatter profile for most uses. I'm currently enjoying a 240mm Moritaka gyuto.


----------



## Mattias504 (Jul 11, 2011)

For me its a tie between Heiji 240 and a Kikuichimonji honyaki 270 gyuto. Both are amazing in their own ways but different knives all together. The Heiji is might with just about nothing wrong with it. I love the bevels... 
The honyaki is incredible. Almost a suji but not quite. Gotta love a knife that is thick at the spine and tapers to almost invisible at the tip. I would imagine the Masamoto honyaki is pretty similar to this knife.
Gotta get my hands on one of those Masamoto.

Has anyone handled both the KS and the honyaki? Similarities? Differences?


----------



## Citizen Snips (Jul 12, 2011)

mainaman said:


> Shigefusa and Mizuno for me.



these two have been getting a lot of love around here lately and now i am curious...

favorite profile was takayuki grand cheff until i got my konosuke


----------



## TamanegiKin (Jul 12, 2011)

Vertigo said:


> Masamoto KS.
> 
> *SO* hot.


 
I just ordered one, I hate this forum :biggrin:
Enablers! All of ya! Lol


----------



## mattrud (Jul 12, 2011)

hmmm

my kramer modeled after a shigefusa

love the masamoto as I am a push cutter/slicer kind person

konosuke white 1 fujiyama is nice for an all arouner


----------



## jhmaass (Jul 12, 2011)

Nenox for both gyuto and suji.


----------



## spaceconvoy (Jul 12, 2011)

echerub said:


> Cadillac, I figured you'd cite the Takeda kiritsuke-gyuto


 
I think a double-bevel kiritsuke might have the best profile for my cutting style too... And if you want to get specific, here's what I think the ideal geometry looks like (going to place a custom order once I decide on the knife maker  ) :


----------



## stevenStefano (Jul 12, 2011)

mr drinky said:


> Interesting that you round the heel. I just tried the Addict out and did not like the rounded heal at all. I felt like it wasted the back part of the blade.



It is funny that you say that. The way I cut, the back part of the blade is sorta wasted if it is flat. I push cut for some things and rock chop for a lot of things as well. I've tried to learn to push cut for everything but I find it very hard when the pressure is on


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Jul 12, 2011)

Here are my two favs. One by me modeled after Masamoto is still being tweaked, but Shigefusa profile is dead on. I also like Shigefusa geometry (including distal taper) better than that of Masamoto, particularly of Masamoto honyaki. The Shigefusa gyuto in the picture is not a custom thickness order, but I like it much better than than custom thickness batch I received. This is my reference knife now. 




M


----------



## Cadillac J (Jul 12, 2011)

echerub said:


> Cadillac, I figured you'd cite the Takeda kiritsuke-gyuto


 
Damn, and here I thought my lack of posting lately would of made me mysterious and questionable


----------



## Cadillac J (Jul 12, 2011)

And, to all the Masamoto people...even though I hardly use and sold most of my gyutos, the KS would be my choice if ever got the itch. 

It has been on my short list for a long time now, but I never got around to getting one...I've probably been on the JCK page for it about a thousand times in the year or so, yet here I sit without one still.


----------



## dmccurtis (Jul 13, 2011)

I was in the same boat regarding the Masamoto, long admiring but never buying, but since picking one up a few months ago, I have hardly touched my Konosuke. In fact I've deliberately forced myself to take it out and use it. I have to say the Masamoto's profile is flawless, and the grind helps it cut thinner than it is.


----------



## chefofthefuture (Jul 13, 2011)

spaceconvoy said:


> I think a double-bevel kiritsuke might have the best profile for my cutting style too... And if you want to get specific, here's what I think the ideal geometry looks like (going to place a custom order once I decide on the knife maker  ) :


 
That profile is very similar to the Konosuke HD Kiritsuke/gyoto I custom ordered from Jon a few months ago. It has to be one of my favorite profiles and all around knives I have.


----------



## ecchef (Jul 13, 2011)

Interesting. Not one person mentioned the Devin Thomas ITK, yet there's gotta be a bunch of them out there, and they were (are) in such high demand.

Personally, I like my Carter Funayuki 6.5 sun for a smaller blade and (gasp) a Moritaka 270 gyuto for the bigger blade; even with the overgrind. :O


----------



## spaceconvoy (Jul 13, 2011)

chefofthefuture said:


> That profile is very similar to the Konosuke HD Kiritsuke/gyoto I custom ordered from Jon a few months ago. It has to be one of my favorite profiles and all around knives I have.



There's a good reason for that... I started with photos of the KonoHD Kiritsuke from JKI and modified it to fit the basic 210mm dimensions of my Misono gyuto.


----------



## mhenry (Jul 13, 2011)

ecchef said:


> Interesting. Not one person mentioned the Devin Thomas ITK, yet there's gotta be a bunch of them out there, and they were (are) in such high demand.
> 
> Personally, I like my Carter Funayuki 6.5 sun for a smaller blade and (gasp) a Moritaka 270 gyuto for the bigger blade; even with the overgrind. :O



+1 on the 270mm Moritaka


----------



## oivind_dahle (Jul 13, 2011)

DT ITK is the best stainless I got. DT ITK petty did not impress me still devin is at top 3 blademakers out there. Shigefusa is the best profile and geometry, but he and his sons got stuck i the ironage. Eyebolling ht is like mastrubating with sandpaper, it will never be good.

4 makers Are great:
Devin, bob, Bill and carter.
4 makers might become great:
Pierre, michael, marko and dave.


----------



## mr drinky (Jul 13, 2011)

oivind_dahle said:


> Eyebolling ht is like mastrubating with sandpaper, it will never be good.



Depends upon what grit you use.

k.


----------



## echerub (Jul 13, 2011)

ecchef said:


> Interesting. Not one person mentioned the Devin Thomas ITK


 
I like using my ITK 240 and I love the steel, but I like taller profiles in general. Love love love my ITK cleaver, but the discussion here is gyutos + sujis :


----------



## jhmaass (Jul 13, 2011)

oivind_dahle said:


> Eyebolling ht is like mastrubating with sandpaper, it will never be good.
> 
> 4 makers Are great:
> Devin, bob, Bill and carter.


 
Carter eyeballs the HT of his knives, if I remember correctly.


----------



## JohnnyChance (Jul 13, 2011)

oivind_dahle said:


> DT ITK is the best stainless I got. DT ITK petty did not impress me still devin is at top 3 blademakers out there. Shigefusa is the best profile and geometry, but he and his sons got stuck i the ironage. Eyebolling ht is like mastrubating with sandpaper, it will never be good.
> 
> 4 makers Are great:
> Devin, bob, Bill and carter.
> ...



I don't think anyone has ever complained about the heat treat on a Shigefusa. They found one carbon steel they love and they make it really well. Does not mean they are stuck in the iron age. Carter and Bill Burke also heat treat by eye I believe.

This thread isn't about what custom makers are great or might be great. This thread is about edge profile.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Jul 13, 2011)

mr drinky said:


> Depends upon what grit you use.


 
:happy2:

Reminds me of the joke thread post about the mountain man.


----------



## UglyJoe (Jul 13, 2011)

Getting back on topic a little bit...

We need to make a distinction between geometry and profile here. I love my Mizuno geometry, and the profile is very good, though I think I might like the Masamoto KS profile a little better. The profile of the Shig reminds me a lot of my Mizuno. Long, long flat from the heel, but then a gradual curve to the tip. It makes for interesting cutting technique, as you can't really easily push cut near the tip for delicate work. This curve allows the knife (which is narrow, by a lot of gyuto standards) to function as a slicer readily enough, and it allows for some board work with the tip, but you have to use a bit more of a rock to your push cut, which some people might prefer anyway. Not a lot of rock, just a little wrist twitch as you are going down and forward to make sure you don't make accordion food. The flat near the heel is perfect though. And the convex geometry is killer.

I like the flat area near the tip (what Salty calls the sweet spot) on the KS, and would love to try one out some day and see how it compared to the Mizuno. I'd say if you are a gyuto person who likes to use the tip for a majority of board work, then the KS is a perfect knife. If you like to use the gyuto as more of an all rounder, both for slicing and chopping, and you do your chopping more towards the back half of the knife, the Shig/Mizuno profile can't be beat.

Here's a short vid of my Mizuno 270. Note how long the flat at the heel is in relation to the board at the beginning of the video.

[video=youtube;GwK4Nsp2pUM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GwK4Nsp2pUM[/video]


----------



## EdipisReks (Jul 13, 2011)

we're in complete agreement, Joe.


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Jul 13, 2011)

UglyJoe said:


> Getting back on topic a little bit...
> 
> We need to make a distinction between geometry and profile here. I love my Mizuno geometry, and the profile is very good, though I think I might like the Masamoto KS profile a little better. The profile of the Shig reminds me a lot of my Mizuno. Long, long flat from the heel, but then a gradual curve to the tip. It makes for interesting cutting technique, as you can't really easily push cut near the tip for delicate work. This curve allows the knife (which is narrow, by a lot of gyuto standards) to function as a slicer readily enough, and it allows for some board work with the tip, but you have to use a bit more of a rock to your push cut, which some people might prefer anyway. Not a lot of rock, just a little wrist twitch as you are going down and forward to make sure you don't make accordion food. The flat near the heel is perfect though. And the convex geometry is killer.
> 
> ...


 
Actually, profile of Mizuno is almost identical to Shigefusa, but Shigefusa is longer than Mizuno (240mm measures 255-260mm). 
I think Masamoto has one distinctive profile that is not widely replicated (working on it).

M


M


----------



## EdipisReks (Jul 13, 2011)

Marko Tsourkan said:


> Actually, profile of Mizuno is almost identical to Shigefusa, but Shigefusa is longer.
> I think Masamoto has one distinctive profile, but many other can fall into the category of Shigefusa-like profile.
> 
> M



yeah, my 240 Shig is nearly as long as my 270 Miz. the geometry of the blades are different through.


----------



## Lefty (Jul 13, 2011)

Marko Tsourkan said:


> Actually, profile of Mizuno is almost identical to Shigefusa, but Shigefusa is longer than Mizuno (240mm measures 255-260mm).
> I think Masamoto has one distinctive profile that is not widely replicated (working on it).
> 
> M




Don't you mean that Sab Nogets haven't been properly replicated, other than by Masamoto?


----------



## UglyJoe (Jul 13, 2011)

Yeah, Marko, my Miz 270 measures about 263 from heel to tip. Everyone I've ever heard who has used a KS says they run long. In fact I think most of the knives in the KS series run long.


----------



## stevenStefano (Jul 13, 2011)

My Masamoto is 25cm heel to tip so it's only a little long


----------

